

The best companies always look too expensive. Market leaders get higher prices - ddodge
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2011/01/facebook-twitter-and-startup-valuations.html

======
joshfraser
History is written by the winners.

You don't get reminded about the 50m valuations that got paid for companies
that fizzle and die.

Hindsight is 20/20.

